# Shindaiwa B45



## alderman (Oct 18, 2017)

Picked up this B45 for $120. 
It is in great shape and has lots of power.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Conquistador3 (Oct 19, 2017)

I have a T450, which is a slightly evolved version using a standard handle. Like you I bought it used and very low hours. 
Engine parts and shafts interchange readily between 45 and 450 models, the 450 series is still available but it's being phased out to make room for the new "High Torque" brushcutters while the B45 is still manufactured for countries with no emission regulations, so zero problems with spares. 
I use mine for heavy duty clearing, either with a carbide-tipped saw or a three point knife and it's an amazing piece of kit. Only problem I've had with it was the fuel cap gasket started leaking after a year or so of ownership but given what I paid for it and overall conditions, a shiny €1 coin for a genuine part is not a big problem.

If you are used to smaller brushcutters, just bear in mind this is a very high performance machine so it will go through premix like ti goes through undergrowth.


----------

